# south carolina acl bottles display



## toms sc (Nov 22, 2012)

Now i can enjoy my collection.


----------



## toms sc (Nov 22, 2012)

next photo


----------



## toms sc (Nov 22, 2012)

next


----------



## toms sc (Nov 22, 2012)

and more


----------



## toms sc (Nov 22, 2012)

two more


----------



## toms sc (Nov 22, 2012)

last one


----------



## LC (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks good , I like the Spartan soda , nice graphics .


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 22, 2012)

very nice collection. wish i had the room to spread mine out.


----------



## toms sc (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.Happy hunting.


----------



## epackage (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice stuff Henry, keep em' comin...[]


----------



## judu (Nov 23, 2012)

hey henry, can you tell me which ones are from greenville sc?...ive been meaning to ask pat to show some pictures of his greenville ones as well....


----------



## toms sc (Nov 23, 2012)

I will check and see how many greenville bottle i have.don,t think i have many.


----------



## madman (Nov 23, 2012)

VERY NICE COLLECTION ! THANKS FOR POSTING


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 24, 2012)

Do it Henry. Got to fill those rooms up in that new house..................ya know some of those bottles lok just like some I used to have.[][]

 Dan, all ya had to do is ask. Ya know how I like to take pictures.


----------



## toms sc (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks pat for all the great bottles.i can now enjoy them.Happy hunting


----------



## antlerman23 (Nov 25, 2012)

i love that big nickel bottle with a picture of a buffalo nickel on it! super cool!


----------



## toms sc (Nov 27, 2012)

old bottles


----------

